# Places to stop in the York area



## alwaysared (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Getting itchy feet so thinking of going to York or somewhere in that area this weekend, so can anyone recommend a couple of places to wild camp?

Regards,
Del


----------



## Makzine (Dec 2, 2016)

You can stop overnight in York on Fosse island road :wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 3, 2016)

Outside the centre, the road that runs down the side of the racecourse, then head out towards the A64 to the P and R, about £5-40 return for two. Or

Lay-by on the A19 not far from the junction with the ring road at Rawcliffe Bar, another P and R


----------



## Tbear (Dec 3, 2016)

53.997504, -1.266345 on the A59 where it crosses the River Nidd. Was a nice spot with a cafe but I have not visited for some time.

Richard


----------



## runnach (Dec 3, 2016)

Strensall Common offers opportunity....very quiet ( when the army aren't shooting each other)

Channa


----------



## Myrkk (Dec 3, 2016)

The A59 near the garage that is being refurbished has a nice away from the road lay by.   I use this often with no problems.  In fact I am there this weekend.  Abit busy up until approx 10pm then quietens down.  Trucks tend to leave around 5am...thanks the guy who bapped his horn this am next to my cab:mad2:  
There is anot her lay by near the roundabout onto the A1 but itisn't as nice or as far back from the road


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 3, 2016)

Myrkk said:


> The A59 near the garage that is being refurbished has a nice away from the road lay by.   I use this often with no problems.  In fact I am there this weekend.  Abit busy up until approx 10pm then quietens down.  Trucks tend to leave around 5am...thanks the guy who bapped his horn this am next to my cab:mad2:
> There is a not her lay by near the roundabout onto the A1 but itisn't as nice or as far back from the road



Is this the laybay

Regards,
Del


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 3, 2016)

alwaysared said:


> Is this the laybay
> 
> Regards,
> Del



If it is, it's a fair way out of town, and has a busy nightlife, Not boy racers.:lol-053:


----------



## Myrkk (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes alwaysred. 

I drive to poppleton p&r in the am... £2.80 return to town centre. Buses every ten mins


----------



## Myrkk (Dec 3, 2016)

Lol yorklass... Yes the cars come in and lights immediately off.  Not seen anyone standing outside peering in yet... iykwim


----------



## Tbear (Dec 3, 2016)

Had one chap trying to attract attention to himself but i just closed the curtains. Nobody bothered me. 

Richard


----------



## Myrkk (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's me saying it's quiet and they're letting fireworks off tonight :rulez:


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 3, 2016)

Myrkk said:


> Lol yorklass... Yes the cars come in and lights immediately off.  Not seen anyone standing outside peering in yet... iykwim



My doggy don't like it when they walk too close to the van:lol-053:


----------



## Myrkk (Dec 4, 2016)

For future reference... The cafe here is open still.  It's a new guy.  Currently he's been here 11 wks.  Last guy gave up after some scroats robbed the kitchen stuff then set the place on fire...

Currently sitting with a trucker sized bacaon buttie añd a cup of Joe as p&r doesn't start until 9.15am


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 11, 2016)

*Long weekend in Yorkshire*

Thanks for all the replies, we've just returned from three nights wild camping in Yorkshire.

We spent Thursday night here, Friday night here and Saturday night here.

I can recommend all three locations.

Regards,
Del


----------

